# Trivia 3/18



## luckytrim (Mar 18, 2019)

trivia 3/18
DID YOU KNOW...
The world’s termites outweigh the earth’s humans, ten to  one.

1. The laying-down of rock-forming material by any natural  agent is 
called... what ?
2. If you got up one day soon and went on a "cattle call",  which of the 
following would best describe your activity?
  a. - You're one of a team of scientific investigators  collecting data on 
bovine methane production worldwide
  b. - You're pretty sure you've got what it takes to be on  "American Idol"; 
today is your interview and audition
  c. - You've traveled back in time to 1870 and it's time to  move 'em to 
market
  d. - You are experiencing a modern urban phenomenon known as  "speed 
dating"
3. Can you recall who sang "Smells Like Teen  Spirit"?
4. In the card game Hearts, what card is the first one  played?
5. Who played the title role in TV's 'Police Woman'  ?
6. Which of the following deities was a goddess?
  a. - Bastet
  b. - Amun
  c. - Nefertum
  d. - Sobec
7. Strange Words are These ;
"Adipose" and "sebaceous" are distinctive adjectives for ...  what ?
8. You know that old saying "everything is bigger in  Texas"...
How much bigger than Texas is Alaska ?
  a. - Half-Again as Big
  b. - Twice as Big
  c. - Two-and-a-half Times as big
  d. - Three Times as Big

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Pterosaurs were dinosaurs that could fly .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Deposition
2. - b
3.  Nirvana
4. Deuce of Clubs
5. Angie Dickinson
6. - a
7. Fat
8. - c

CRAP !!
Pterosaurs were not dinosaurs, though they did have a common  ancestor.

Pterosaurs like the pterodactyls (commonly known as  'pterodactyls') had
wings made of skin and muscle that stretched from an elongated  fourth finger
all the way back to their hind limbs. The actual discoverer of  the first
pterosaur fossil is sadly lost to history, but Italian  naturalist Cosimo
Collini described it. He believed that the fourth finger was  used like a
paddle in water. French naturalist Georges Cuvier had a  different idea. He
realized that the finger bones were part of a wing, similar to  bat wings.


----------

